# Introducing...



## Stroodlepuff (7/7/14)

The next of the flavours being added to the Vape King range which has been added to the site today. 

We listened to you guys and so here it is... 







Our mouthwatering watermelon flavour will leave you wanting more. Sweet and juicy and fresh. 

Available in 12mg strengths at the moment but more strengths will be available next week.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/14)

Ooooooo I love watermelon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

I need to try this one !!

Grate on you guys!!!


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

Aaaah found it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dave (8/7/14)

Got some VK Watermelon today. Absolutely amazing taste, good job guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/7/14)

Dave said:


> Got some VK Watermelon today. Absolutely amazing taste, good job guys!


 
Welcome to the forum @Dave


----------

